# Race this Sun. Dec 18 in Portage In.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just a reminder to the locals race at my house on sun doors open at 11am racing at noon.all 3 classes are corvettes.there will be loaner cars and bodies of anyone else wants to join in.racing will be $7 and we will have deep dish pizza.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

MMMMmmmm. Pizza and pancakes! I'm there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*dec 18*

i will not be there next time.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> i will not be there next time.


We will be having food for lunch!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

its not the food just dont have 7.00 was 5.00 jumped to 7.00 no gots no income coming in. trying to buy xmas gifts . next time


----------



## BudMan49099 (May 6, 2011)

could you give a little more information on the classes?

Myself and a couple of friends may want to attend


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We run skinny tire tjets dbl flange wheels slip on silicone 16+ohm stock mags,fat tire is fray style with slip ons only,15+ohm with aurora mags or 16+ with dash or Jl/aw mags,open rear gear,afx with 6ohm arms dbl flange wheels slip ons.All classes slip on tires and ceramic mags only.All bodies this week are corvettes with no fray bodies this week.My home is about 5 mins off the tollroad easy to find.Limited amount of loaner bodies and cars available.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking forward to tomorrows race.See you then.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Now that I am back on my feet I would love to come race but just can't get out of church soon enough to make the trip. Good luck hope you have a great turn out and tell everyone I said Hey :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tim still racing ho?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Less than 3 hours till race time!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> its not the food just dont have 7.00 was 5.00 jumped to 7.00 no gots no income coming in. trying to buy xmas gifts . next time


I am sorry about the price increase Daryll it's pretty hard to feed people for $5.I am working too much to cook and people sometimes weren't showing up when they said they would and I would have lots of wasted food.So it is much easier for me to order pizza and if I charge less than 7 it comes out of my pocket.I am sure everyone will miss you not being here.I hope your job search starts going better.If I don't see you before Christmas have a happy holiday.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great day of racing.12 top shelf racers.Tight close racing,saw a couple we haven't seen in awhile and a new one.Thanks for coming and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for a great day of racing, Rick. Great group we race with. Competitive, fair racing and everyone knows that if you win, you earned it.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> Thanks for a great day of racing, Rick. Great group we race with. Competitive, fair racing and everyone knows that if you win, you earned it.


Thanks Al ,you are a gentleman racer.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Rick sent u a pm Tim


----------

